# Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?



## Burney (26. Oktober 2016)

Hey,

wer von euch bindet seine Vorfächer selbst und welche Maschine benutzt ihr?

Bin gerade am sondieren des Marktes und kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden...in der engeren Auswahl sind bisher die Geräte vom Schlögl sowie die Maschine von RS-Tackle.

Jmd Erfahrungen mit den Geräten?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen


Gruss


----------



## Andal (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Ich. Von Hand.


----------



## Burney (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Respekt. Bis zu welcher Größe?


----------



## Frame (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Für Raubfisch immer von Hand, Maschine absolut uninteressant.
Auch für Friedfisch manchmal per Hand.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

meinereiner, 

seit Jahrzehnten ohne Außnahme nur von Hand#6


----------



## Nordan (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Hallo!

Karpfen, Friedfisch bis Größe 18 (kleiner brauch ich nich) und Raubfisch.
Fertigen trau ich nicht, bzw passt mir da meistens die Schnur nicht weil zu steif/dick ect.
Diese Bindemaschinen halte ich für Geldmache. So ne handvoll Haken hat man sich doch fix gebunden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Binde nur gelegentlich, wobei ich Plättchen nicht so mag (Fummelei, Haltbarkeit) Haken mit Öhr sind da deutlich besser und auch in kleinen Größen schnell und ohne Gefummel fertig...


----------



## Burney (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

...ich brauchs kleiner und feiner, daher scheidet von Hand binden aus...brauch auch nicht nur ne handvoll...


ich bin mit den fertig gebundenen einfach nicht zufrieden und für mich ist das ne einmalige Investition, daher darfs auch mehr kosten.

Entscheidung für Maschine steht, daher die Frage nach Erfahrungen.


----------



## Franky (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Nur von Hand - egal was und bis Gr. 20 mit 0.08 mm Schnur. Einzige Hilfe ist der matchman hooktyer.


----------



## Andal (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*



Burney schrieb:


> Respekt. Bis zu welcher Größe?



Bis zum 16er. Noch - die Augen werden auch nicht besser.


----------



## Andal (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*



Burney schrieb:


> Entscheidung für Maschine steht, daher die Frage nach Erfahrungen.



Die von Schlögel hat allgemein die besten Kritiken.


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*



Burney schrieb:


> Respekt. Bis zu welcher Größe?



Bei mir HG 24 ( Plättchen ) und 0,06 mm.


----------



## Jens_74 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Bei mir HG 24 ( Plättchen ) und 0,06 mm.


 
*Respekt* *!* War auch schon am tippeln aber hab's dann gelassen.
 Er betont -> *Entscheidung für Maschine steht*, also wird man ihn damit auch nicht zum Handbinden bewegen.


----------



## sabo2706 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Ich habe auch eine Maschine (seit 20 Jahren) und will sie nicht mehr missen! Man kann selber entscheiden, wie lang die Vorfächer werden, welche Schnur mit welchem Haken, etc. Das ist ein grosser Vorteil! Die Maschine kann natürlich nur Plättchenhaken, aber das macht sie gut.
Keine Ahnung, wie sie heisst. Ist Orange/Schwarz.
Welsmontagen binde ich auch selber, die jedoch von Hand mit dem Noknot-Verfahren.


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Immer von Hand binden! Bis runter zu Gr 20 schon geschafft. :vik:


----------



## Semmelmehl (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

alle, die ich bis jetzt benötige binde ich auch von Hand ... das Fertigzeuch mag ich nicht/vertraue ich nicht


----------



## Hobbit (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Ich nutze die Maschine vom Schlögl. Bin mit der Handhabung und den Ergebnissen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Binde auch alles selber,nur noch bis Größe 16 und 0,10mm.
Allerdings fand ich das was ich bisher an Ergebnissen von Maschinen gesehen habe auch nicht so berauschend. 
Und nein, das Ding vom M.S kenne ich noch nicht. :q


----------



## Tomm82 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Also ich hab dieses hier, benutze es für Forellenvorfächer binden

https://www.amazon.de/S%C3%A4nger-Hakenbindeger%C3%A4t-Turbo-Bindeger%C3%A4t-Haken/dp/B0063Q3TYY

Musste es schon 2 mal eintauschen was immer kein Problem war, auf Garantie. Und wenn es funktioniert, ist das Gerät bombe.


Gruss Thomas


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Bis größe 20, aber sehr klein. (Tubertine Serie 4) Die ersten Versuche waren reinster Verschleiß, aufgebogen, Plättchen abgesäbelt, Abgebrochen und all der Kram.

Mittlerweile läuft es, binde die Haken allesamt an einer dünnen Stroft-Vorfachschnur in 0,08 mm und mach die Haken recht schnell Flott, aber ich muss ehrlich gestehen, es ist weder einfach noch produktiv.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*



sabo2706 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Maschine (seit 20 Jahren) und will sie nicht mehr missen! Man kann selber entscheiden, wie lang die Vorfächer werden, welche Schnur mit welchem Haken, etc. Das ist ein grosser Vorteil! Die Maschine kann natürlich nur Plättchenhaken, aber das macht sie gut.
> Keine Ahnung, wie sie heisst. Ist Orange/Schwarz.


In diesem gelben Orange und Schwarz und roter Schieber dürfte das die unter Shakespeare oder DAM vertriebene sein. 
http://media.gerlinger.de/media/cat...7136e95/3/0/30240_01-hakenbinder-cormoran.jpg
Die von Tomm82 verlinkte Seite zeigt auch diese Type, bischen neuer.

Habe ich auch mindestens solange für die kleinen Plättchenhaken und ist genau deswegen super! #6
Bis Gr.20 herunter ging schon mal unter Konzentration, aber sowas brauche ich selten, eher Gr.14 bis 8 zum stippen sind interessant.
Alles größere an Öhrhaken usw. wird einfach so händisch gebunden.


----------



## thanatos (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

warscheinlich bin ich besonders bekloppt ,ich traue nur meinen selbst von Handgebundenen und hab ich mal welche geschenkt bekommen mit Vorfach hab ich´s abgeschnitten und mein Mono des Vertrauens angeknüpft ,bis Mitte 2015 der Kleinste Gr.20  mit Plättchen-genaue Maße 7,01mm lang
 2,74 mm breit ,der freie Schenkel 4 mm an 0,09 Mono
 Brauche ich nun leider nicht mehr weil ich weder das Vorfach noch den 
 Haken sehen kann um eine Pinkie auf zu pieken 
 Klar mag ich auch Vögel -aber- ein grauer Star ist doch ein Miesling.


----------



## sabo2706 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> In diesem gelben Orange und Schwarz und roter Schieber dürfte das die unter Shakespeare oder DAM vertriebene sein.
> http://media.gerlinger.de/media/cat...7136e95/3/0/30240_01-hakenbinder-cormoran.jpg
> Die von Tomm82 verlinkte Seite zeigt auch diese Type, bischen neuer.
> 
> ...



Genau die Maschine vom Aufbau her habe ich. Sieht heute wohl farblich  nur anders aus, alle Bedienteile passen. 
Wie gehabt, die Maschine habe  ich über 20 Jahre und noch nie ein Problem damit gehabt. 
Sie wickelt  prima! 
Da ich allerdings mehr und mehr nur noch auf Wels und Aal aus  bin, ist sie "geparkt". #6


----------



## Rxlxhx (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Nur wenn es schnell gehen muss nehme ich fertig gebundene Haken. Sonst kommen nur Öhrhaken in Frage,die ich mit den verschiedensten Knoten selbst binde. Für den Matchman von Cor***** bin ich zu blöd.#d


----------



## tonini (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Mit 8 bis heute 33... binde ich meine haken selber ohne Hilfsmittel #6


----------



## kgbbg (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Seit Beginn - und das sind fast 6 Jahrzehnte - alles und jede Größe selbst...


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*



Rilehx schrieb:


> Nur wenn es schnell gehen muss nehme ich fertig gebundene Haken. Sonst kommen nur Öhrhaken in Frage,die ich mit den verschiedensten Knoten selbst binde. Für den Matchman von Cor***** bin ich zu blöd.#d


 
 Gehe mit, wundere mich aber das Ihr Öhrhaken für leichter zu knoten haltet?
 Rutscht die Schur in den Spalt war, haste  eine unberechenbare Schwachstelle, die es bei Plättchenhaken eben nicht gibt.
 Auch die Schur im Dunkeln durch das Öhr zu bekommen ist schwerer als ein Plättchen zu binden.

 Oder liegt es daran das man für Plättchenhaken  andere Knoten verwenden muss.....

 Oder das das binden von Plättchenhaken mit verschleimter Geflochtener beim Aalangeln unsicher wird.


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*



kgbbg schrieb:


> Seit Beginn - und das sind fast 6 Jahrzehnte - alles und jede Größe selbst...


jo, was hänschen nicht lernt, lernt hans nimmermehr, oder nur sehr schwer.
bin da auch überaus dankbar das hakenbinden seit kindesbeinen zu beherrschen.
favorisiere eindeutig plättchen.


----------



## Maifliege (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Als ich noch Stipper und Grundangler war (vor knapp 50 Jahren?) hab ich immer selbst gebunden. Damals waren 10 gebundene von DAM für mich zu teuer. 100 Plättchen verschiedener Größen (die blauen aus Frankreich), drei 100m Spulen verschiedener Stärken haben mir viele viele Jahre ausgereicht. Heute würd ich auch so machen. Nicht mehr aus Kostengründen, sondern da die Variabilität größer ist.
TL
Matthias


----------



## H.J.R. (23. November 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Hi

Kollege hat die Hakenbindemaschine von AngelDomäne Professionell für 24,99€. Sehr gut ,leider nicht im Moment zu haben u ob sie nochmal ins Programm kommt keine Ahnung.

Gruß HJR


----------



## thanatos (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*



H.J.R. schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kollege hat die Hakenbindemaschine von AngelDomäne Professionell für 24,99€. Sehr gut ,leider nicht im Moment zu haben u ob sie nochmal ins Programm kommt keine Ahnung.
> 
> Gruß HJR



|kopfkrat selbst gebunden - oder von einer Maschine ;+
 das ist hier die Frage #6


----------



## Damyl (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Selbstbinder. Seit ich das 1979 in der Fischerprüfung lernte :q


----------



## gründler (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

https://www.amazon.de/DAM-Behr-Hake...s&pd_rd_r=4260PZZY5HZ7BXQM8E8T&_encoding=UTF8



Ich binde selbst von Hand bis Größe10-12er,kleinere mit ner Maschine.Die neueren billigeren Maschinen hab ich auch eine,aber mit der bin ich nicht so zufrieden wie mit den alten ersten wie im Link zu sehen ist.Diese im Link kam 1994 raus und wurde bis Dato nicht abgeändert,sie wickelt Perfekt und legt auch Perfekt die Wicklungen vorausgesetzt man stimmt die Schnur und Haken ab.

Mit einem 14er Haken und 0.30er Schnur hat auch sie so ihre Probleme,Aber ansonsten laufen die bei mir seit mitte der 90er. Habe die auch in Schwarz gab es damals von Shakesp. und von Behr.Behr hatte gelbe,Shakesp. Schwarze.
Wenn man eine frische neue Batterie einlegt wickelt sie extrem schnell,hier empfehle ich eine batt. die schon bißchen benutzt wurde,so wickelt sie schön langsam und man kann genau mitzählen und gucken ob alles genau verläuft.
Sollten euch mal Haken in die Maschine fallen,macht nix,zu 99% hängen sie am Motor(Magnetfeld),einfach zuhause aufschrauben und Haken rausnehmen,Die Technik da drin ist sehr sehr einfach aufgebaut,so das man wenig kaputt oder falsch
machen kann.

In diesen Videos wird gezeigt wie die Schnur zum Strafen nach hinten aus der Maschine gezogen wird,man kann die Schnur (Schlaufe) auch andersrum einlegen und zu sich hin am ende des Wickeln's stramm ziehen, das ist egal wie rum man das macht.Ich ziehe zu mir hin.

Die alte...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpD3nMbvp_s

Die neuere..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpD3nMbvp_s

Für die mit schlechteren Augen...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnafssAT9Hw


----------



## Nelearts (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Haken binden ist keine Kunst. Dazu brauch ich kein ChinaGemachicanical....gedöns

Bis Größe 16 bisher noch kein Problem bei entsprechenden Schurstärken.
Mal sehen, was die Brille in Zukunft noch so leistet.


----------



## Erdmännchen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

In der Regel binde ich auch von Hand, bevorzuge dabei Plättchen, Öse mag zwar vlt manchmal einfacher sein, aber ich habe das Gefühl, der Haken ist dann nicht so sauber mit der Schnur verbunden, jedenfalls bei mir nicht.
Fertigmontagen nehme ich Weichei in der Regel nur, wenn es kalt und nass ist. Wenn die Hände gefühlt taub sind und ich keine selbstgebundenen zur Hand habe, greife ich dann doch mal auf fertige zurück. Maschine? Nimmt mMn nur Platz weg und kostet Geld. Wenn man jedoch sehr viel binden möchte, könnte es sich vlt doch lohnen...


----------



## boot (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Moin moin, ich binde alle nur von Hand.


----------



## thanatos (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

@ Erdmännchen ,Öhrhaken werden genau wie Plätchenhaken
 gebunden und die Sehne einfach durchs Öhr gefädelt .#6
 Gefällt mir auch besser als direkt im Öhr zu Binden .


----------



## lute (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Meine Welsvorfächer binde ich mir selber, da ich sie individuell auf meine Bedürfnisse angepasst brauche. 
Alles andere wird fertig gekauft und es gab noch nie Probleme mit dem Material. Aber für so eine Maschine könnte ich mich vielleicht auch noch interessieren, wobei ich dem Haufen Plastik kein großes Vertrauen schenke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Bin ein fauler Hund, kaufe fertig, wos geht und gibt..


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Wie kannst Du, als Schwabe, das nur mit Deinem Gewissen vereinbaren???#c

Mir als Bayern  geht´s dabei aber weniger ums Geld:
:mWer ko der, der ko!

Bei fertigen Vorfächern gibt es nie den Haken, den ich mir einbilde zu brauchen, an der Schnur (Stärke/Marke) die ich gerne hätte.


Wenn es sein muss binde ich auch 20er Häckchen noch frei Hand.

Aber seit rund 25 Jahren ist dieses kleine geniale Werkzeug mein treuer Begleiter:
:mhttps://www.google.no/search?q=hake...firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&ei=gTNkWOz0BYjEsAGq9ZDADQ

Klein, leicht und braucht keine Batterien.

Damit bin ich im Dunkeln noch schneller, als ich im Hellen ein Fertigvorfach aus der Tüte nehmen und entwirren kann.


----------



## bernie (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Aber seit rund 25 Jahren ist dieses kleine geniale Werkzeug mein treuer Begleiter:
> 
> *Klein, leicht und braucht keine Batterien.*
> 
> Damit bin ich im Dunkeln noch schneller, als ich im Hellen ein Fertigvorfach aus der Tüte nehmen und entwirren kann.



GENAU SO sieht`s aus#6
Das mit den 25 Jahren kommt auch fast hin #h


----------



## dieangeln (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Öhrhaken bis größe 16 binde ich selber |supergri

Grüße Dietmar


----------



## Rotauge5000 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Zum feedern nehm ich fertig gebundene, die von Owner sind ganz gut. 
Und beim Stippen oder Forellenangeln binde ich selber


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Also ich binde meine Haken auch immer selbst, benutze dafür aber keine Maschine, sondern => reine Handarbeit. 

Gebunden wird alles was Haken ist, bis Größe 24 und 0,06mm.
In der Praxis ist Größe 20 das kleinste Häkchen, das ich benutze und 0,08mm die dünnste Schnur.
Mit den Augen habe ich altersbedingt auch meine Probleme bei kleinen Haken, was aber nicht viel ausmacht, weil ich zunehmend besser mit den Händen sehe. Was an Schärfe bei den Augen fehlt, wird durch besser gewordenen Tastsinn der Hände und Erfahrung wett gemacht.


----------



## willmalwassagen (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*

Teure Angelruten kaufen, teure Schnur und Rolle, und dann ein Haken dran von dem man nichts weiß ausser dass es ein Haken ist. Keine Angabe zum Material, keine Ahnung welche Schnur da wie drangebunden ist.
Deshalb nur selbstgebundene. Da kenn ich den Haken und die Schnur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wer bindet seine Haken selbst?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Was an Schärfe bei den Augen fehlt, wird durch besser gewordenen Tastsinn der Hände und Erfahrung wett gemacht.


Offtopic an:
Da freut sich aber Deine Frau

Offtopic aus...



Sorry, konnts mir echt verkneifen ....
:m


----------

